# Decisions Decisions



## dannydee (28 Oct 2010)

Hello folks,

I still haven't bit the bullet and bought an external filter. My budget is a major contributing factor, so I managed to narrow it down to these two contenders; the AquaOne Aquis Advance 1050 or AquaManta EFX 300.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these? It's for my 112ltr.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## ukco2guy (29 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I had an AquaOne Advance 1050 and loved it until it started to slightly leak. Alot of people rate them and to be honest i probably just had a bit of bad luck with it but when it was working fine i was very happy with it. Quiet, easy to maintain and cheap to buy in the first place plus the accessories are pretty sweet, nice long spray bars and a `duck bill`. I`ve since replaced it with Eheim`s but only as i got a good enough deal to move across otherwise i might have just got the bigger 1250 aquis advance and attempted repair of the 1050 after.

Cheers,


----------



## dannydee (29 Oct 2010)

Hi ukco2guy,

Cheers for the info. I've been trying to find reviews on both of the filters but haven't really found anything. Input from people with experience is just what I need.

How long was it until you got the leak? And how long is the spray bar exactly? I've only got a 80cm tank.

Dan


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I bought mine 2nd hand from ebay and had it in commission for about 2 months before it started. It was a very small leak that i think came from the main seal but as i sold it i never did find the actual area where it came from. Their are two slots on the side on the head joining the main canister and it was around there somewhere. It would have probably been fine with a new seal and looking about online it was not that common so just bad luck i think. Spray bars were about 2/3 of my 4ft tank so 80cm is not a problem, the pair i got with it would definitely cover the length of yours  The duck bill was quite funky, i tried it but went back to spray bars as i did not get the coverage i need, a smaller tank might be fine.

I also liked the fact that you could rotate the taps on the Aquis, the Eheim Pro 3 2075 i have has the primer button under the hoses which is a pain. 

Cheers,


----------



## dannydee (30 Oct 2010)

Cheers mate, you've just sold it to me!!


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Lol, ok mate for the extra few quid it might be worth looking at a 1250 but it`s down to your budget.

Link to my thread on the 1050 i had:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=12895

Online retailer for all things Aquis:
http://www.tropical-and-marine.co.uk/ac ... lters.html

Good luck


----------



## dannydee (30 Oct 2010)

ukco2guy,

I've found a website that sells the Aquis range dirt cheap, the 1250 is only 70quid including free delivery but will the 1250 not create the equivalent of a tsunami in my size of tank?? I only keep very small fish.

Almost owning an external filter, haha
Dan


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Oct 2010)

Hi,

I had the same in my 60cm tank as i put an Eheim 2075 in there but i reduced the velocity by slightly widening the holes in the spray bar with a stanley knife. Make sure that you do a couple of holes then test because it`s easy to get carried away and if you get them too wide you`ll seriously reduce the movement of your plants and restrict how much gets moved about at the lower levels of the tank  You should be fine, the fun beings getting it all `just right`!

You`ll be fine, just take it one step at a time and be patient with getting your flow setup correct.

Cheers,


----------



## dannydee (30 Oct 2010)

That's it sorted then. I can't grummble at 70quid with a four year warranty. Thanks for the advice mate, I'm going to get on the website and order it just now!


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Cool, hope it arrives soon. If you have an existing filter transfer the media immediately to it to help mature the new one quicker and prevent your bacteria crashing. You can fit the foam etc from your old filter in one of the baskets and remove it after a month or so once your new media has matured, do NOT bin your old stuff straight away! 

Oh and make sure you get a journal going on here to, i`m sure we all want to see your rig up and running 

Cheers,


----------



## dannydee (30 Oct 2010)

I've only been using sponge filters up until now. I could probably cut up one and place it in the filter without to much bother. I'll more than likely to add some of the water from the existing tanks to the 80cm to help things along as well. It's no problem leaving the filter to mature though, the fish that I will be moving to the 80cm are all happy where they are just now. 
Not sure about the journal - the aquascape I want to try isn't very original and my camera skills are probably the same as a monkey on acid! No doubt I'll post a couple of shots though! How do you set up a journal anyway?


----------



## ukco2guy (30 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Yeah just cut them up and stick them in the basket. Water wise sure, add 20% or so of your other tank and the rest freshly treated (aqua safe) would be fine 

Journal wise, lol monkey on acid, trust me i`m not exactly a award winning photographer either  To start one just create a new thread on the Journal section and add to it as necessary. I`m a fine one to talk, i`ve got 2 i need to start!

Cheers,


----------

